# ACS Experience Calculation



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I recently got my ACS skill assessment result positive. However, i have a query on when i will be eligible to claim 15 points for experience (more than 8 years) so as to apply for EOI.

Here is my ACS result:-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of

the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science (Information Systems) from XXXXX University completed

April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in

computing.

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXXXX University completed April

2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after *December 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.



Dates: 06/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 4mths)

Position: Software Engineer

Employer: <HIDDEN>

Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 08/08 (1yrs 10mths)

Position: Engineer, Software

Employer: <HIDDEN>

Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/08 - 08/09 (1yrs 0mths)

Position: Senior Technical Associate

Employer: <HIDDEN>

Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/09 - 10/11 (1yrs 11mths)

Position: Senior Software Engineer

Employer: <HIDDEN>

Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/11 - 11/16 (5yrs 1mths)

Position: <HIDDEN>

Employer: <HIDDEN>

Country: INDIA

*Please let me know if i have to wait till End of December or January to apply for EOI so as to claim 15 points in Experience.* I am in some hurry and would like to check for 21 December 2016 invitation round.


Here are my details:-
__________________
Skilled Subclass: 189
261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age:- 25
English:- 10
Education:- 15
Experience:- 15 (need a confirmation)
ACS:- +ve on December 13, 2016

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

submit eoi, in end date for current employment, dont mention anything, leave it blank. it will auto update to add 5 more points for experience as and when system calculates your relevant experience is 8 years. probably it should be 31st Dec.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Your experience after december 2008 will only have counted for points.so if you have 8 years starting January 2009 till current which is November 2016.so in January 2017 you will be having 8 years and claim 15 points.you may have to get assessed again to claim those extra 2 months .if same company till January then same documents with new letter dated January 2017 from currrnt employer will be needed.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

While the EOi will update itself to give you 5 more points how will you support the claim if ACS has only assessed you till november 2017.its a risk to take and you could give salary slips etc to visa application support but it's a risk you are taking 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Your experience after december 2008 will only have counted for points.so if you have 8 years starting January 2009 till current which is November 2016.so in January 2017 you will be having 8 years and claim 15 points.you may have to get assessed again to claim those extra 2 months .if same company till January then same documents with new letter dated January 2017 from currrnt employer will be needed.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not quite. Look again. There's a gap in the experience between the third and fourth role of 3 months. I don't think OP will be able to claim 15 points quite yet.

Assuming whole months, here's how it adds up at the end of December

Job 5 - 62 months
Job 4 - 23 months
Job 3 - 8 months

That's 93 months, short of the 96 required. At the end of March you should be able to get full points. My estimates only.


This case nicely demonstrates an oddity of the assessment for ACS. They've calculated that using 2 years in the last 10 for experience will get a skills met date earlier than 4 years at any time. So they've disregarded all experience prior to 10 years ago. 

So far, so good. Unfortunately OP has a break in experience, making it impossible to get 15 points at the time of assessment. Too bad. But wait, if OP now waits a few months he/she gets the best of both worlds. He/she has 8 years experience in the last 10, and still has a skills met date that uses the "2 in the last 10" rule, even though the experience ACS used is now older than 10 years.

It doesn't make sense, but there you go....


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> While the EOi will update itself to give you 5 more points how will you support the claim if ACS has only assessed you till november 2017.its a risk to take and you could give salary slips etc to visa application support but it's a risk you are taking
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


AFAIK as long as you are in the same skilled-role and employer, the experience keeps mounting. Be aware that DIBP may well contact the employer to confirm, so any deception would not be smart (e.g. if you left the job, or if you were transferred to a role with different skills)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

FFacs said:


> AFAIK as long as you are in the same skilled-role and employer, the experience keeps mounting. Be aware that DIBP may well contact the employer to confirm, so any deception would not be smart (e.g. if you left the job, or if you were transferred to a role with different skills)


Agree completely.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys and a special thanks to FFacs. 

I am still working in the same firm and no issues whatsoever with that. 

Overall i have 11.6 years of experience (as of date) and thought ACS might deduct 2-3 years and i would still have 8+ years experience

Mistake that i did is to assume the above and hence i didnt get employment reference from the company where i worked just for 2 months (the gap 08/09 to 11/09). 

Now only option i see is to go with "Review Application" and pay another $395. :-(


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

mightycoder said:


> Thanks a lot guys and a special thanks to FFacs.
> 
> I am still working in the same firm and no issues whatsoever with that.
> 
> ...


Also i didn't include the above 2 months in my resume as well to avoid unnecessary explanations for changing the company (though the actual reason is to move from one city to another due to personal reasons) in such a short term.


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Will ACS consider reviewing my application to add the missing 2 months (also to update the current employment date to "till date")? And that should add up-to the 8+ years of experience.

Also please suggest 
(1) if i can raise an EOI for 190 visa with 60 points with the current ACS assessment
(or)
(2) shall i wait and apply EOI for 189 visa with 65 points once i achieve 8+years of experience.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

mightycoder,

Sorry for activating a possibly dead thread but I am really in need to know what happended and how did you handle the gap? 

I am exactly in same situation, have 3 months gap between companies and my experience counts to 7 years 9 months after ACS deduction and start date consideration. Though otherwise I am working for 11.5 years.

It will be really helpful if you or other experts can advise. or if anyone has gone through the same situation. Please.

Thanks




mightycoder said:


> Will ACS consider reviewing my application to add the missing 2 months (also to update the current employment date to "till date")? And that should add up-to the 8+ years of experience.
> 
> Also please suggest
> (1) if i can raise an EOI for 190 visa with 60 points with the current ACS assessment
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> mightycoder,
> 
> Sorry for activating a possibly dead thread but I am really in need to know what happended and how did you handle the gap?
> 
> ...


If you are continuing in th same job, role, designation, location, when application submitted to ACS Then you can continue to claim points for experience even after th ACS assessment 

So in another 3 months you will have completed 8 years of experience for which you can claim points
You can submit your EOI right now and leave the TO DATE blank in the last entry.
Th computer will automatically calculate when you complete 8 years and award you the extra points

There is no other way out

Cheers


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Many thanks for replying.

Is this way gaining another 5 points are legal? I mean I hope DIBP won't refused the visa application on this ground that I had gap in experience and not possible to claim 8 years in last 10 years (- 2 years from ACS) in any situation?

Have you seen any visa grants for such scenario?

My exp start date is 07/03/2009 but today it didn't update the points so I assume either I am missing something or DIBP counts experience by days.

Thanks again.



newbienz said:


> If you are continuing in th same job, role, designation, location, when application submitted to ACS Then you can continue to claim points for experience even after th ACS assessment
> 
> So in another 3 months you will have completed 8 years of experience for which you can claim points
> You can submit your EOI right now and leave the TO DATE blank in the last entry.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Many thanks for replying.
> 
> Is this way gaining another 5 points are legal? I mean I hope DIBP won't refused the visa application on this ground that I had gap in experience and not possible to claim 8 years in last 10 years (- 2 years from ACS) in any situation?
> 
> ...


Why have you given the start date as 07/03/2009 ?

I think something is missing in your application 

Please give the comeplete details of your experience from start
Please also give the date when you submitted the ACS assessment 
The month after which ACS allowed you to claim points
Did you change any job after the ACS assessment?

Cheers


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Why have you given the start date as 07/03/2009 ?
> 
> I think something is missing in your application
> 
> ...


My bad, typo, it is 01/03/2009.

Complete details of experience -

- Since ACS just mention the month in his letter, I wrote these dates based on my experience letter from the company -

Exp 1	1/3/2009	9/8/2010
Exp 2	3/11/2010	21/5/2013
Exp 3	22/5/2013	11/10/2013
Exp 4	24/11/2013	10/4/2014
Exp 5	11/4/2014	22/6/2014
Exp 6	23/6/2014	1/8/2014
Exp 7	2/8/2014	16/8/2015
Exp 8	17/8/2015	31/12/2016
Exp 9	1/1/2017	to date

ACS said after Feb 2009 can be counted and below are the dates -

Dates: 05/06 - 08/10 (4yrs 3mths)
Dates: 11/10 - 05/13 (2yrs 6mths)
Dates: 05/13 - 11/13 (0yrs 6mths)
Dates: 11/13 - 04/14 (0yrs 5mths)
Dates: 04/14 - 06/14 (0yrs 2mths)
Dates: 06/14 - 08/14 (0yrs 2mths)
Dates: 08/14 - 08/15 (1yrs 0mths)
Dates: 08/15 - 12/16 (1yrs 4mths)
Dates: 01/17 - 02/17 (0yrs 1mths)

No, I have not changed role and company after ACS assessment.

Thanks for all the help you are doing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> My bad, typo, it is 01/03/2009.
> 
> Complete details of experience -
> 
> ...


Please write the number of days against the first entries
And the total number of days
Cheers


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please write the number of days against the first entries
> And the total number of days
> Cheers


Exp 1	1/3/2009	9/8/2010	526
Exp 2	3/11/2010	21/5/2013	930
Exp 3	22/5/2013	11/10/2013	142
Exp 4	24/11/2013	10/4/2014	137
Exp 5	11/4/2014	22/6/2014	72
Exp 6	23/6/2014	1/8/2014	39
Exp 7	2/8/2014	16/8/2015	379
Exp 8	17/8/2015	31/12/2016	502
Exp 9	1/1/2017	30/6/2017	180
Tota l2907


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Exp 1	1/3/2009	9/8/2010	526
> Exp 2	3/11/2010	21/5/2013	930
> Exp 3	22/5/2013	11/10/2013	142
> Exp 4	24/11/2013	10/4/2014	137
> ...


I am sorry 
Please calculate only from the month allowed by ACS

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Exp 1	1/3/2009	9/8/2010	526
> Exp 2	3/11/2010	21/5/2013	930
> Exp 3	22/5/2013	11/10/2013	142
> Exp 4	24/11/2013	10/4/2014	137
> ...


You are still short by a few days
Just divide your experience days by 365 and see

Cheers


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you. Appreciate it

Sorry, 2 more questions -

1. When ACS says after Feb 2009 can be counted, should I start relevant exp counting from 01 Feb 2009 or 01 Mar 2009?

2. Since ACS letter doesn't have dates (only months), should we use our experience dates we enter while applying to ACS for relevant entries.

Is DIBP very strict in matching the date with experience letter and ACS letter? in case you have pointer on this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Thank you. Appreciate it
> 
> Sorry, 2 more questions -
> 
> ...


1. Mar 2009

2. What your experience documents say. You have to account for every day.

3. Presume that they are very strict

I don't understand why you want to beat the system.
In a few days you will become eligible for 15 points in a legal and ethical way and yet you want to explore alternative ways and means

Cheers


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Mar 2009
> 
> 2. What your experience documents say. You have to account for every day.
> 
> ...


no, I am not. Well I am so excited to learn and looking forward to have a point update 

Cheers


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Quick question on work experience gained in Australia.

Say i have got total of 5 yrs of work exp(after deduction) and out of which 3 yrs are from experience gained in australia, would i get 10+10 = 20 points or just 10?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sweta Jain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question on work experience gained in Australia.
> 
> ...


You have to break up the experience in 2 parts
Outside Australia and within Australia and claim points only for those periods respectively 
You cannot claim points in both sections for the same period

Cheers


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi,

I finished my graduation in October 2008 and i have submitted my first reference letter from Mar 2010.

My Total Work Ex is 7.6 years till date.

Please suggest how ACS will compute my work experience.

Thanks


----------



## kush22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Can any one tell me how ACS will calculate my experience.

•	11/09/2010 to 06/09/2011 - 1st job

•	12/09/2011 to 05/09/2012 - 2nd job

•	10/09/2012 to 20/06/2017 - 3rd job

•	26/06/2017 to 15/06/2018 - 4th job


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

kush22 said:


> Can any one tell me how ACS will calculate my experience.
> 
> •	11/09/2010 to 06/09/2011 - 1st job
> 
> ...


It depends on your qualification and the occupation you want assess against.


----------



## ashu19 (Aug 13, 2018)

*ACS experience calculation*

Can anybody please help me in knowing that how ACS will calculate my experience as I completed my graduation (BTech in CSE) in 2012 but my joining came on 18th March 2013 and I do not have any experience between July'2017 - 17th Mar 2017. 

Total experience is 5.5 years as explained below 

Btech - May 2012

18th Mar 2013 - 15th July 2016 (1st job in TCS)
18th July 2016 - till date (2nd job in Amdocs)

I want to assess my skills under Software Engineer category

please help me knowing this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu19 said:


> Can anybody please help me in knowing that how ACS will calculate my experience as I completed my graduation (BTech in CSE) in 2012 but my joining came on 18th March 2013 and I do not have any experience between July'2017 - 17th Mar 2017.
> 
> Total experience is 5.5 years as explained below
> 
> ...


ACS will most likely deduct 2 years from your actual experience towards AQF

Just add up the actual experience you have (Do not count the gaps in employment)
And deduct 2 years from that

That will be the experience for which you can claim points 

Cheers


----------



## ashu19 (Aug 13, 2018)

can u plz clear my doubt

I have completed my btech in 2012 and my joining of first job came on 18th Mar 2013
So I am not having any official experience from Aug 2012 - 17th Mar 2013(approx 7 months) although I worked somewhere
I received the offer letter in around oct/nov 2012 where joining date was mentioned as 18th Mar 2013.

From 18th Mar 2013 till date, I am having official and total 5.5 years experience without any gap in employment

1. then also ACS will deduct 2 years in my case ?

2. do we come to know before or after ACS only that how many years will be deducted ?

please help me with this information.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Ashu 

As per ACS this is the rule 

Qualification comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major

• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated 
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history 
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled 
migration points test but is assessed to meet the suitability criteria.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ashu19 said:


> can u plz clear my doubt
> 
> I have completed my btech in 2012 and my joining of first job came on 18th Mar 2013
> So I am not having any official experience from Aug 2012 - 17th Mar 2013(approx 7 months) although I worked somewhere
> ...


1. ACS will deduct at least two and up to four years from your total experience of 5.5 years. Two or four years depends on your qualification and RnR letter and your ANZSCO code.
2. No, not until you receive the assessment results from ACS.


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

*ACS Experince calculation short by 3 months in letter*

Hi,

I have a similar issue as highlighted previously at the start of this thread.

My experience have been evaluated from September 2010 (after 4 years deduction by ACS). I am in the same company and profession.
I submitted for my ACS evaluation in July 2018, with experience letter stating that I am still continuing within same occupation. 
However, ACS has evaluated by experience until June 2018 only.
I called them and they suggested me to resubmit the proof of occupation with updated experience letter. But that will cost be another 395$.

So, my options are:
1. Pay 395$ and resubmit to application to update the letter.
2. Go ahead with submitting my application with current experience end date left blank. Later submit updated experience letter and pay-slips when I get the invite.

My concerns with 2nd option are:
1. I called Australian immigration helpdesk and they suggested me to re-evaluate with ACS. I suppose they will say that to be on safer side.
2. I haven't seen any post from anyone of this forum, which states that they went ahead with 2nd option and successfully got the invite.

Please suggest what should be done in this scenario. Any help/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ash1183 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar issue as highlighted previously at the start of this thread.
> 
> ...


If you are with the same company and continuing in the same role, there is no need to go for re-assessment. Just provide updated reference letter while lodging the visa.
It doesn't make any sense to go for re-assessment in such a short period of time.


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

I went through this entire thread and I have below question. 

I have 12 years experience as software developer and had applied ACS 3 years back with result as positive after initial 2 years deducted for 261313 (ICT Major). I intend to re-apply for ACS soon. I was assuming I will be getting 10 years relevant experience after deducting initial 2 years. However, after going through this entire thread, *ACS seems to deduct 2 years only from last 10 years*?

If that is the case, I'm quite confused. Why would they do this way and what are they intending to achieve? A person has 12 years experience and initial 2 go towards AQF and hence he should have remaining 10 years as relevant experience, isn't it?

If not, then why would they mention 8-10 years for 15 points, it will be always max 8 years. Correct?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

bvpraveen said:


> I went through this entire thread and I have below question.
> 
> I have 12 years experience as software developer and had applied ACS 3 years back with result as positive after initial 2 years deducted for 261313 (ICT Major). I intend to re-apply for ACS soon. I was assuming I will be getting 10 years relevant experience after deducting initial 2 years. However, after going through this entire thread, *ACS seems to deduct 2 years only from last 10 years*?
> 
> ...


Not quite, they deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years from total experience, whichever gives you an earlier skill meeting date.
And it is not always 8 years, for example, someone with 16 years experience, will have 12 years experience after a deduction of 4 years. 
It is a different thing that DHA only considers your relevant experience in the last 10 years.


----------



## bvpraveen (Mar 26, 2015)

luvjd said:


> Not quite, they deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years from total experience, whichever gives you an earlier skill meeting date.
> And it is not always 8 years, for example, someone with 16 years experience, will have 12 years experience after a deduction of 4 years.
> It is a different thing that DHA only considers your relevant experience in the last 10 years.


Thanks for the details.


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

luvjd said:


> If you are with the same company and continuing in the same role, there is no need to go for re-assessment. Just provide updated reference letter while lodging the visa.
> It doesn't make any sense to go for re-assessment in such a short period of time.


Thanks for the response. However, in my case 3 months diff is making a difference of 5 points. Will that create any trouble?
As requested has any one sailed through with similar kind of experience?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ash1183 said:


> Thanks for the response. However, in my case 3 months diff is making a difference of 5 points. Will that create any trouble?
> As requested has any one sailed through with similar kind of experience?


If you leave the end date blank in the EOI for the current company, you will not lose any points when you have enough experience.


----------



## Ash1183 (Oct 23, 2018)

luvjd said:


> If you leave the end date blank in the EOI for the current company, you will not lose any points when you have enough experience.


Thanks for the info. One another ques not related to this thread. Do the invites (ITA) stop from Dec to Feb-March? What is I miss to apply for EOI before 10th Nov 2018, and apply around 15th nov 2018. Will there be ITAs issued in Dec also?
just asking to know whatever you are aware based on ur exp and things u knw.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ash1183 said:


> Thanks for the info. One another ques not related to this thread. Do the invites (ITA) stop from Dec to Feb-March? What is I miss to apply for EOI before 10th Nov 2018, and apply around 15th nov 2018. Will there be ITAs issued in Dec also?
> just asking to know whatever you are aware based on ur exp and things u knw.


You can check for yourself 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
Click on Previous Invitation Rounds and then 2017-18


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Not quite, they deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 years from total experience, whichever gives you an earlier skill meeting date.
> And it is not always 8 years, for example, someone with 16 years experience, will have 12 years experience after a deduction of 4 years.
> It is a different thing that DHA only considers your relevant experience in the last 10 years.


Hi, 
Can you explain your point "DHA only considers your relevant experience in the last 10 years".


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi,
> Can you explain your point "DHA only considers your relevant experience in the last 10 years".


let me try to explain with a hypothetical situation for an ICT occupation.
If you worked in your occupation from 2000 ~2012 and for some reason you stopped working after 2012. Your skills assessment will show your total relevant experience as 8 years from 2004 till 2012, after a deduction of 4 years. 
Now, you have 8 years experience but when you want to apply for the visa, only the experience in the last 10 years is counted towards your points, i.e. from 2008 ~2012, i.e. 4 years. Your experience before the last 10 years doesn't count towards your points.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

luvjd said:


> let me try to explain with a hypothetical situation for an ICT occupation.
> If you worked in your occupation from 2000 ~2012 and for some reason you stopped working after 2012. Your skills assessment will show your total relevant experience as 8 years from 2004 till 2012, after a deduction of 4 years.
> Now, you have 8 years experience but when you want to apply for the visa, only the experience in the last 10 years is counted towards your points, i.e. from 2008 ~2012, i.e. 4 years. Your experience before the last 10 years doesn't count towards your points.


Thanks for the explanation of this point. Let me describe my situation here. I think I can get maximum points for experience but I'm not sure. Your confirmation is highly appreciated here.

Company A: Feb-2005 to Aug-2009 (4Y,6M) 
Study Break: Sep-2009 to Dec-2010
Company-B: Jan-2011 to Jan-2015 (4Y)
Company-C: Feb 2015 till date. (3Y,10M)

Total Experience is: 12 years, 4 months
Experience in Last 10 Years: 8 years, 7 months

Now ACS will deduct 4 years, So requirement met date will be Feb-2009 and experience given will be 8 years, 4 months.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Every one!

I have received ACS skill assesment outcome in dec 2016 under RPL category as my qualification is NON ICT and my experience is related to ANZSCO 261313.

It's going to expire next month and I want to go for re assesment .Now, should I go for RPL category or normal one? Please clarify.

If it is RPL, Do I need to update RPL with latest project, as one of the projects given last time was before 5 years from now.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

majidk said:


> Thanks for the explanation of this point. Let me describe my situation here. I think I can get maximum points for experience but I'm not sure. Your confirmation is highly appreciated here.
> 
> Company A: Feb-2005 to Aug-2009 (4Y,6M)
> Study Break: Sep-2009 to Dec-2010
> ...


Correct, if ACS deducts only 4 years.


----------

